# critique Please- LaMancha/Saanen cross



## pierceingstarr

Not sure if you remember little Porcelain. We traded Doe for Doe with another gentleman back In June. First picture is what she looked like when we got her. I got her because she wanted to come home with us. I felt so bad for her. The next set of pictures are her summer pictures before her winter hair. When I breed her will she be able to handle being bred to Ex, my Boer? Or should I breed her to my Nubian from Charm. Pictures of the boys as well. Who will be better for her to make better baby's. She is not getting bred yet. She is too young and the Nubian is only four months. Because we dont know Porcelain's age, than we are going by the day we brought her home. June 1, is day one. So she is four months old as well just to be on the safe side. The Nubian is just a baby in this picture.


----------



## pierceingstarr

Another thing. She is polled. Will she only throw polled baby's or just 50% of the time because of the bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow was she in bad shape when you got her. She is really looking much better. Is it critical that you breed her this year? She just looks small to me and my suggestion would be to wait until next year. I would definitely not breed her to a Boer. I probably wouldn't even breed her to a full size dairy goat if you breed her this year. If you are set on breeding her, I would breed her with a Nigerian to have much smaller kids. Do you know her weight?

My pure LaMancha was born in March and she is only 65 lbs right now (she came from a good farm and was healthy from the get go). The farm where I got her from said that they tend to grow slower and to wait to breed her. There is no way I'm going to breed a 65 lb goat and she is doing well with growing.

Yes, there is a 50/50 chance that the kids will be polled.


----------



## pierceingstarr

She is not getting bred yet. She is too young [/QUOTE said:


> I never said I was going to breed her this year. Next year when I do breed her, who do you think would be better for her. Better as making better baby's. Nubian or Boer. I can breed her to a ND, but those kids don't sell, and not enough meat to butcher out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would breed her to a Nubian, I would be afraid she wouldn't be able to deliver Boer kids.


----------



## mjs500doo

I think she'd do fine either way. Man does she look fantastic now, compared to her baby pic. Long long long doe.


----------



## milk and honey

She's beautiful!!


----------



## pierceingstarr

Thank You. What would be the pros and cons with her and breeding with the boys?


----------



## mjs500doo

pierceingstarr said:


> Thank You. What would be the pros and cons with her and breeding with the boys?


Nub-
Purebred
Dual purpose with milk emphasis

Boer-
Crossbred (hardiness)
Good market kids
Great carcass

I think overall you'd be happier with a Nubian x Boer for your goals with breeding.


----------



## Cadence

What percentage nubian is the buckling?


----------



## Hollowdweller

Cute doe. She looks like she has had the runs recently. Her eyes look like they have been runny recently also. One knee looks enlarged. Has she had mycoplasma?

She looks mostly OK except I'd say her pasterns look a little weak and she has shallow heels. Looks a bit small too.


----------

